# Yeast Infection and RAW?



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been reading here for awhile on RAW feeding and am really wanting to give this a serious try. 

I have two GSDs...Chloe (3) and Eik (6 mos.). Chloe has been battling yeast/bacterial infections of her skin since late last summer. It had finally cleared up after months of antibiotics and antifungals. 

A few months back, I switched vets because the one I was using (hadn't lived in the area long so was the first I chose) mis-diagnosed her with mange and had her on Ivermectin for two months with not much improvement and had prescribed Comfortis along with it!  Thankfully, I had done a search on Comfortis and did not give it to her at that time. The vet clinic first told me that it would not hurt, I told them to check the FDA online, etc, but they said no worries. On the next visit they said their vet would never have prescribed them together! So, I found a new vet that someone recommended and he is the one who diagnosed the yeast.

I really like this new vet and today when I took her in because her infection had returned, I asked about RAW feeding and I got the expected response, NO! So, I dropped the subject, at least for now. 

Anyway (trying not to be long-winded, lol), she is back on meds for now, with plans for a thyroid check once she is off of them. He will do allergy testing after the thyroid check. He says he suspects it is environmental allergies (perhaps dust) that lead to the yeast infection but wants to rule out thyroid issues.

All that said, would this even be a good time to start with RAW? I have read some on here say its ok while sick. I am concerned also that I would not be able to distinguish, if she had diarrhea, if it was the food or her antibiotics. 

I have fed grain free kibble for quiet some time now but also regular Blue Buffalo, etc. The grain free has done some good and helped to get Chloe's weight back up but I have read that potatoes are not a good idea concerning yeast issues.

I am not as concerned about my male puppy, Eik, other than the fact he is a huge gulper!

The only other concerns are time issues and finding good sources, etc but those are different topics...

Any thoughts or advice? :help:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Higher doses of ivermectin along with comfortis is a no no, but a small dose of ivermectin, like what is in heartguard, is okay with comfortis- so it would depend on what dose your dog is on. Some vets simply prefer to just not ever use the 2 together as you found. 

For me comfortis has been a god send. Penny suffered with allergies for years before it was suggested we try it. She had yeast, bacteria, missing hair and itched a lot. She was tested for allergies- even took shots, mange, thyroid and lots of other stuff. No supplements ever made a difference. What finally turned her around was comfortis for flea allergy dermatitis which is very common and it only takes 1 bite to send an allergic dog downhill. So worth a try if you continue with problems. 

One thing that really helped Penny's skin during that time was medicated baths as often as once a week.

Not sure about raw when sick other than I have been feeding this way for years and given antibiotics a few times along the way without issue, but all dogs are different and I don't know enough really to advise on this. How much longer will she be on her current regimen?

If your dog is allergic to potatoes then they could be contributing to the yeast, but if she isn't they aren't a concern.

I personally feel it is a lot harder to get the right nutrients into a puppy so I would feel more comfortable if inexperienced leaving him on the kibble while supplementing fresh foods. Gulping can be helped by feeding larger pieces and or feeding frozen pieces. Always supervise feeding just in case.

My best source for food is a butcher in town. Much better prices than grocers.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

She is not on Ivermectin any longer, that was months ago with the other vet, and yes it was high dose. She is on Comfortis now, and I agree, it was a godsend because the fleas were awful this past year and Frontline seems to have quit working. It was the old vet that told me to give it to her with the high dose Ivermectin so I was thankful I had researched it before giving her the Comfortis.

Her infection just started back up so I suspect a month or so on her meds, depending on how quick it clears up. Thankfully I caught it quickly this time around before it got too bad. Last time, the other vet thought it was mange so we were treating that along with antibiotics but nothing for yeast! Needless to say, she was half bald, skinny, and miserable. 

I had thought about just supplementing raw, like you mentioned, or giving kibble in the morning and raw at night. 

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally I would switch her to raw ASAP and get a blood sample sent to Dr. Dodds for thyroid testing.

Here's the order form with prices and her main website.

I would start with a single protein source and NO supplements and then add another protein source after I was sure she was ok with the first one (what I call an Ingredient Inclusion diet).


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Lauri.

The vet said to wait for blood work until she is done with her meds.

Found chicken quarters at a good price and also got some pretty good sized backs. May try tonight giving the quarters to them. 

I guess I should smash up the bone for my 6 mos. old that is a gulper? Kind of worried about that. Once he got in the trash and swallowed a whole chicken leg within 2 seconds before I could get to him. He threw it up later. Scared me!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh forgot to ask...you said no supplements right now, so none of their fish oil and no pumpkin? I picked up some pumpkin today.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wouldn't give Chloe anything other than the chicken. The pup can have a regular raw diet.

Instead of trying to smash up the bones try holding part of the leg quarter and let him work on it. He may have gulped down that chicken leg only because he knew you were coming after him.  If he KNOWS it's his to eat and Mom won't take it away then he may eat slow.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

They just had their first raw meal!

Yay they did so good. Both chomped away and crushed the bones then suddenly inhaled the whole mess, lol. 

I figured Eik would take to it since he's such a foodie but even Chloe went after it. Then he was looking around for more, lol. Didn't smash the bones or even have to hold it for him.

I am proud of them, lol. 

That was neat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Great to hear!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Chloedancer please send me a pm.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd give a probiotic & digestive enzyeme also. 

My pup stepped on a nail, I had her on a very short course of antibiotics, & noted she started to eat poo, Unlike her = digestive enzyeme's, Probiotic, Always after any vet meds!!


----------

